# Lots Of Interest In The 6309 Diver So.............



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi people I have noticed that there is a lot of interest in the 6309 diver so I thought we should post some pics, here is mine as most of you know!

So If you own one lets see it!


















 forgot to add OCT 1978!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

must get one of these.......that case design takes some beating


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Happy to show off my 6309, another classic diver from our Japanese friends IMO


















All the way from 1979, Wabi included


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

when was this model made from? were they produced in 1972?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

1976-88 so loads produced, but lots these days are full of aftermarket parts ...


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

PhilM said:


> 1976-88 so loads produced, but lots these days are full of aftermarket parts ...


still some original ones on forums, just have to know what to look for when buying, ebay is full of new dials some good some







!

Paul has just bought a stunning looking one so goes to show that a good job can be done!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i'll have to keep my eye out for one


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

rev said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > 1976-88 so loads produced, but lots these days are full of aftermarket parts ...
> ...


Hit the nail on the head


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

My hosting service is down


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive got mine in this group shot...


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Got a bit of a lumpy fetish going on there Jase!


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Ive got mine in this group shot...


Is that a dome crystal I see? bottom left


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Best I can do is a 6306



























It's had a new domed 6105 crystal since these were taken, and is getting aged hands that match the dail soon









Great watches, love then to bits


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I have two - both customised. I'd like an original one though so may well start looking for one soon. Trouble is I like my customised ones so much I'm not sure it'd get much use.

Anyway here they are


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

This is one I no longer have and did a bit of rework to.

Why did they have to stop making these. The new ones just don't hit the mark


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Rev, yep, that was my lumpy phase









Ive only got one left now









And my 6309 is fitted with the domed (internal) 6105 xtal


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

cool, dont have a spare 6309 (crown at 4) movement? by any chance









Andy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

rev said:


> cool, dont have a spare 6309 (crown at 4) movement? by any chance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Movement's do come up now and again, it's the original dials and hand set's that are in short supply.

Post a wtb on scwf, you migth be lucky


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

come on lads i'm sure there are more 6309's out there!


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Yup, I got one......................all original, bit of fade to the lume, matches the distressed strap


















Derek


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Here's a very old group shot including my 6309s










The Atlas and Sawtooth are long gone.

SKX007 has since been modded with MOD dial/hands. The OM now has Ploprof dial/hands.

As good as 6309s are, I prefer the 6105-


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

makky said:


> As good as 6309s are, I prefer the 6105


I think both of them are classic Seiko's IMO


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Here's my pair of 6105's


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

My 6309 from 1981 loveley patina on the original dial indice's










Cheers Mal


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Here are my two 6309's...



















and my 6105...










I really must take some new pictures of these 3

Rich


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Some crackin photos guys...









Its been ages since I took photos of mine.....I must get around to it...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


>


those two are cool......like the yellow second hand....


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

here's mine, though it's in need of some tlc.....

the dial was re-lumed by bry1975, i put it together using parts from all over the world (the non original second hand came from a cheap swiss watch







)










the case back, it dates to may '77










here's one of my 7002 dive watches (been playing in photobucket







)










another of my 7002's on rubber...










john


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Nothing comes close to the old Seiko divers watches! I love em!









Planning a desert diver, waiting on some parts, including plongeur hands, dial from Noah (not on forum anymore) and bits from all over! including a new crystal retaining ring! watch this space!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Anyone on here got a 6306? I've got a 6105 and a 6309 ,but not a 6306 (or a 7002 for that matter).

I suppose that some of the 6309s with the non-original dials etc are ripe for one of Noah's Doxa-style dials as they aren't original anyway?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

DaveE said:


> Anyone on here got a 6306?


Yep


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

hippo said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone on here got a 6306?
> ...










great shots there simon


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

Cheap old beater, probably lots of aftermarket parts, no idea when it was build


















all the best

Jan


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

hippo said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone on here got a 6306?
> ...


Very nice







Thanks for sharing


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## escyman (Apr 5, 2008)

Here's my IWW modded 6306 on mesh.


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

wow lots of interest there thanks fellas!

had my Seiko kinetic scuba on last couple of days then re read this and guess what................the old 6309 is back on the wrist!

Oh forgot to say there is a lot of nato's and Rhino's about really suite's the older divers don't you think....


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


>


Wow cooooooool pic Jase


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> great shots there simon


Cheers Shawn


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

DaveE said:


> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a problem at all


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

escyman said:


> Here's my IWW modded 6306 on mesh.


Very nice


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

escyman said:


> Here's my IWW modded 6306 on mesh.


Nice handy work from Jack


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

A new photo..


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> A new photo..


Mate that looks superb, good clear pic showing the patina on the dial


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

PhilM said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > A new photo..
> ...


I think mine and yours are brothers jase!

Loverly!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think your right









Its funny, Ive had mine for about 5 years now and I swear the dial and hands were the same colour when I got it..The dial is deffo more 'aged' now..


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The aging is a strange one, as Andy's is from 78 and showing alot more aging than mine that's from 79







Just goes to show that there's more to it than simply time


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all, thought I'd add mine to the mix

It's a 6309 from Nov 1977 (The month I was born) so for me it's a special watch.










Also thought I'd throw in a couple of bonus pics of my 7025 that you don't see very often.



















Enjoy!

Mark


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

They are great looking watches, but for me, so far 5 have disappeared in transit, one then went missing when sending to MkII for some orange lume, the 7th one refused to 'charge' up, the 8th also arrived damaged & went back. Perhaps the 9th will be the charm! My 6306 also found a black hole ..

This is the only one which I did manage to own, but flipped it as the after market bezel insert annoyed me, then ever since then as above ..


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hey up

most of these are seiko, some citizen, pulsar, lorus etc.....










john


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> hey up
> 
> most of these are seiko, some citizen, pulsar, lorus etc.....
> 
> ...


Cool collection









What's the one 4th from left - next to the 6105?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > hey up
> ...


Which one is the 6105?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

hippo said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > johnbaz said:
> ...


Don't think there is one


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

PhilM said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > pauluspaolo said:
> ...


No you're right there isn't a 6105, I meant the watch to the left of the 6309 (which I mistakenly identified as a 6105







) - I'll get me coat


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


Well TBH I thought that was one also, until I looked at the hands a bit closer


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

paul

i thought that you would've recognised that one as i thought that i got it from you (memory is going so i may be completely wrong  )

it's a citizen mid-sized diver

this one to be precise 



















regards, john 

ps, sorry for the naff pics......

.


----------



## poeta_m1 (Apr 16, 2008)

johnbaz said:


> here's mine, though it's in need of some tlc.....
> 
> the dial was re-lumed by bry1975, i put it together using parts from all over the world (the non original second hand came from a cheap swiss watch  )


Hi John!

I'm not satisfied about my 6309-7040 lume so I'm thinking to have it relumed by bry1975. Did you choose green lume or white lume for yours (seems to me green but I ask you the same)? For how many hours the new lume 'brights' during night? What about the work, is the lume perfectly spotted into the dial marks or are there some inaccuracies? I'm a perfectionist so I ask you all that.

How much price for the job?

Thanks, bye!

Gherardo


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

poeta_m1 said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > here's mine, though it's in need of some tlc.....
> ...


hello gherardo

the dial was offered free in the sales forum, it was one of bry's earliest attempts at re-luming and i think that he wasn't satisfied with a small smudge at the nine o'clock marker, my eyes are getting bad of late and really don't notice it...

the lume, i think was superluminova, it stays legible for quiet a good while, though i've never actually timed how long it can still be seen.

regards, john 

btw, the lume _is_ green


----------



## escyman (Apr 5, 2008)

Here is my lovely set of cushions!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

escyman said:


> Here is my lovely set of cushions!!


cooooool....why's the bezel at 4 o'clock?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

escyman said:


> Here is my lovely set of cushions!!


Excellent pic, cushion case Seiko's are just superb watches :thumbsup:


----------

